# Thetford fridge blowing fuses



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

My Fridge which is a Thetford 145 3 way affair, only works on 12v and Gas. 

And it blows the fuse on the 240V consumer unit.

I am a qualified Motor electrician so I am happy to have a crack at fixing it myself, does anyone have a circuit diagram or any information that my help
Thank you
NFA


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Fuse? please clarify, Thetford fridge is recent item, so there should not be a fuse in a recent 240v Distro box.

There is not enough circuit to warrant a diagram, heating element, thermostat switch, all in a logical order.

Its slightly worrying that you would feel the need to have a diagram.

Is it the mcb or rcd thats "popping"? I am assuming that you mean one of these rather than a fuse.

mcb then

There should be a measurable resistance between live and neutral at the heating element end (mains disconnected)

do this check with Thermo on high then on low note results (having cooled the fridge via gas first ) Note results

check resistance between live and neutral before the Thermostat (high and low again)

repeat checking line in from distro.

Rcd Popping? same checks but between Live and earth


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

Thanks George

Your are right it is the it is the rcd tripping

The circuit diagram I was referring to was the circuit board, which has some 50 components and you are right checking it logically will show up a problem but a quick study of a circuit diagram normally saves time and can point you in the right direction

Since my last post I have found a blown fuse on the circuit board, 240v 5 amp will replace tonight, but not holding my breath as a blown fuse should not cause a rcd to trip, “there may be trouble ahead”

Thanks again George

NFA


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi NFA

a Circuit board? for the mains side? now you have really surprised me, what on earth does it need circuitry for? is it auto switch over between ways?


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

Yes it is an auto switching 3 way model, the 240 cable plugs directly in to the board, at the moment I am working through the vent so access to the board is limited,

I am focusing my efforts on a possible burnt out 240 heater unit, after which it will mean fridge removal,
Will keep you posted
NFA


----------

